

Show HN: God-i ... Share Life as it Happens - mrq
http://www.mygodi.com

======
ScottBurson
This is cute. I don't know if I want one, but it's a cute idea.

Your reward structure is screwed up, though:

    
    
      $99 - QUICKEST BACKERS · 1 God-i · At $100 off of List Price
      $149 - EARLY BIRD SPECIAL · 1 God-i · At $50 off of List Price
      $189 - IndieGoGo SPECIAL · 1 God-i · At $10 off of List Price
    

I think you meant, $99 gets you $10 off, $189 gets you $100 off. I see 4
people have already signed up at the $189 level -- I guess they didn't read
carefully :-)

I think I would want to know what the list price was going to be before I
would chip in for this.

~~~
mrq
Dear ScottBurson, Thanks for your comments. The List Price will be $199, so
QUICKEST BACKERS will get $100 off, EARLY BIRDS $50 off and IndieGoGo SPECIALs
will get $10 off. I know for sure that some people signed at the $189 level to
support the "God-i" project. I will follow your advise to include clearly the
List Price. Thanks again for your time to review. Mr.Q

